# Asus GTX 670 Direct CU TOP SLI oder Asus GTX 690



## muv44145 (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen was ihr mir Empfehlen würdet?
Momentan habe ich eine GTX 670 TOP Version. Wollte mir eventuell noch eins zulegen. 
Alternativ steht eine GTX 690 zur Auswahl. Kumpel verkauft es mir für 650€ Freundschaftspreis.

Die GTX 670 Verkaufen, die GTX 690 kaufen?
oder Behalten und in der SLI Variante nutzen?

wo hätte ich da vor und Nachteile? sei es Stromverbrauch, Lautstarke Performance.

würde mich auf ein paar antworten sehr freuen.


Mein System:

ASROCK Z77 EXTREME 4
INTEL i5 3570K @ 4.500 Mhz
16GB DDR3 16000
SSD Samsun 840PRO 120GB Windows 8
2TB Seagate 64MB Cache
BE QUIET 680WATT


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

Eine GTX 690 ist eher so schnell wie 2x GTX680 im SLI, ist also schneller als ein SLI aus zwei GTX 670. Allerdings auch nciht so viel besser. Aber dafür ist eine zweite GTX 670 billiger, als wenn Du Deine verkaufst und den Freundschaftspreis wahrnimmst. Für ne gebrauchte GTX 670 kriegst Du vlt 250€, also zahlst Du 400€ für ne GTX 690, eine neue GTX 670 wäre aber günstiger.

Beim Strom wäre ne GTX 690 sogar besser, die braucht maximal 330W. NE GTX 670 brauch maximal 190W, zwei also 380W.


So oder so ist die Frage: brauchst Du die Leistung? ^^


----------



## muv44145 (28. Februar 2013)

Hmmmm.... okay.. hört sich schon mal gut an. hatte fruher mal 570 sli und war sehr zufrieden...dann habe ich lange nichts mehr mit pcs zu tun gehabt. rüste mich einmal auf und oft reicht es fur die nachste jahre ja schon.... daher die leistung. hab mir jetzt auch einen monitor mit hoher auflosung bestellt. würde dann auch gerne in höheren auflosungen flussig spielen... ich mag es halt fast perfekt  

meine nachste frage zur welche gtx 670 version kann ich denn zugreifen? ich meine hab die asus gtx top version.. muss ich dann ebenfalls eine top version kaufen? 

danke nochmal fur die antwort


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

Ja gut, aber willst Du echt so viel Geld ausgeben, damit Du jetzt zB 80-100FPS auf höchsten Details hast und "erst" in 3-4 Jahren nur noch 30FPS? Ich selber finde es cleverer, sich immer wieder mal, zB alle 2 Jahre, eine günstigere Karte für 250-350€ zu holen, mit der man dann aktuell und für ne Weile bei "hardwarefressenden" Spielen 60-80 FPS hat. Du zahlst halt mit nem SLI oder ner GTX 690 viel mehr drauf, als Du an Leistung gewinnst, und brauchst zudem mehr Strom. In zB 2 Jahren ist auch ne GTX 690 bzw. ein GTX 670-SLI vermutlich nicht mehr besser als eine dann neue Karte für 300-350€. 

Falls Du es doch machen willst: für ein SLI musst Du zumindest Karten mit dem gleichen BIOS verwenden, so weit ich weiß - das wird in Deinem Fall bedeuten, dass Du wohl das gleiche Modell nehmen musst.


----------



## muv44145 (28. Februar 2013)

Hi, hast schon recht. Alle Paar Jahre kommen da neue Sachen raus. Der Mensch will immer das Beste habe . Bei mir ist das sogar so, gebe gerne Geld für Elektro Sachen aus..... Mal schauen vielleicht lass ich es dabei.

Falls ich es Günstig bekommen sollte und es doch kaufe. Wäre es nicht möglich auf meine TOP Version die Standard BIOS Flashe? Dann sind die ja in der Gleichen Taktrate. meins du nicht`?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

Das weiß ich nicht, ob das risikoarm geht. Vlt frag mal im Forum der pcgh.de , da sind ein paar echte GRafikkarten-Spezis


----------



## muv44145 (28. Februar 2013)

Okay mache ich, danke dir nochmal....


----------

